# Iron Roughneck



## Tampiqueña

Hola:

Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre Seguridad de Torres de Perforación Petroleras y no encuentro la traducción de una máquina llamada "Iron Roughneck", es una llave neumática doble que sostiene los tubos y los desconecta del motor.
El término aparece en la siguiente frase:

_The Company Man is handling the Iron Roughneck, uncoupling pipe one after another. His strength and expertise with the powerful piece of equipment are obvious._

Mi intento:
_El Supervisor de Perforación está manejando el *Iron Roughneck*, desenganchando un tubo tras otro. Su fuerza y experiencia con la poderosa pieza del equipo son evidentes._

¿Por favor podría decirme alguien el nombre de Iron Roughneck en español?

Muchas gracias


----------



## Benzene

Hi Tampiqueña!

My suggestion is as follows:

"*Iron Roughneck*" = "*llave doble automática*".

Iron Roughneck is the trademark of the equipment.

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Tampiqueña

¡Muchas gracias Benzene!


----------



## Memimao

See here:


http://www.glossary.oilfield.slb.com/Display.cfm?Term=roughneck


----------



## Benzene

Hi *memimao!*

The definition of your link is good but is not conforming to the text and context.

In fact the patented system "*Iron Roughneck*" is *a machinery* and not* a worker*.

So, the translation is "*llave doble automática*."

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Memimao

Benzene said:


> Hi *memimao!*
> 
> The definition of your link is good but is  does not conforming to the text and context.
> 
> In fact the patented system "*Iron Roughneck*" is *a machinery* and not* a worker*.
> 
> So, the translation is "*llave doble automática*."
> 
> Bye,
> 
> Benzene


 

I don't know if there is a _patented_ system (trademarked) as I cannot find this on the net. The term _roughneck_ is very general, and an _*iron *roughneck_ reads to me like a _*nickname*_ given by drilling workers to one of the tools they use. 



The Spanish you give could be right.


----------



## Benzene

Hi *memimao!
*
Please copy and paste:
iadc.org/alerts/2005_Alerts/2005%20Spanish/spsa%2005-15.pdf

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## Memimao

I think they are wrong to use _TM_. Iron Roughnecks are made by a number of oilfield equipment manufacturers as you can see if you google. 

The point is that once the work was done manually and now there is a machine that does the same work.


----------



## Suca

I have a similar vocab question but in my translation "roughneck" does indeed refer to the person himself. 

The sentence is... "(Person's Name) started out as a roughneck on a mobile drilling rig in (location) and worked offshore for a number of years." 

I have no idea what a roughneck person does or how to translate what is most definitely his "position" or "job". 

My feeble attempt might be "(Person's Name) trabajó en una torre de perforación en (location) ... etc."  I'm sort of assuming "roughneck" is more like an industry nickname for "oil rig worker"?


----------



## vicdark

Suca, estás en lo correcto. En la jerga de la industria _roughneck_ es un _oil rig worker_ o sea un miembro de la cuadrilla de perforación.


----------



## Suca

gracias miles por tu respuesta


----------



## vicdark

Eso es en términos generales.

En forma más específica los _roughnecks_ operan las tenazas o llaves y las herramientas para manipular, enroscar y desenrroscar la tubería. Existen varios otros miembros de la cuadrilla de perforación, cada uno con nombres y funciones específicos.


----------



## Suca

Excelente vicdark - tomo nota de estos detalles y nuevamente, muchas gracias!


----------

